# Potty training success stories and indoor potty recommendations



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

I have spent lots of time reading through old threads, and see lots of frustrating stories about potty training, but would love to hear some success stories too! I think we are making progress, first accident (pee pee) in 5 days today, but am realizing this is going to take longer than anticipated. He is 14 weeks old tomorrow. I keep him in his playpen unless we have just been out, or I am going to have my eyes on him. I have wanted him to only go outside, but am realizing how restrictive that is on my time. The 3 hour curfew is getting old! So, I have been looking at indoor potties. Which ones do you love? He doesn't seem to like pee pee pads, but I have only tried a couple of times when it was raining. Thanks!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I feel like Cassie is a great success story but only because having read, like you, the numerous threads about problems, that I committed myself from the day she arrived to obsessively monitoring her, taking her outside even more frequently than the normal 2 hours, never letting her wander around the house without supervision etc. She has an indoor option she never uses and hasn't had an accident in house for months and months except for a bizzare encounter with a newly remodeled bathroom and a new bathroom rug which she marked for us. That did remind me that even at 14 months, supervision is required...but otherwise, she signals at the door or comes to me and gives a distinctive bark ("I know you are busy, but I need to go out" bark which is very different from the "stranger at the door" bark)

Constant attention in the earlier months seems to have paid off for me.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks so much! How old would you say Cassie was before she seemed somewhat reliable? Right now he is confined to the kitchen when he is not in his play pen or crate, or in one of our laps. I only give him run of the kitchen when we first come back inside and I can watch him closely. We definitely go out a lot more than every two hours, unless I am away and have him in his pen or crate. An article I read about potty training said to go out 10 minutes after drinking water, and 20 minutes after eating, and upon waking from naps. Many times that translates into going out every 30 minutes! The most recent accidents he has had were during those first few minutes back in the house, and perhaps those times he had faked me out when we were outside.  
Thanks again!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Chi Chi uses the Ugodog with wood pellets. She will still go outside but the indoor potty has been a life-saver. When we travel we take just the grates with us and place them on top of a large pee pee pad and it works fine. She has never had an accident in a hotel. Though she has been about 99% reliable at home since around 6 months, I'm still very careful when I take her to other people's homes. She's either on my lap or in her stroller. Mostly because I get so caught up in visiting I may miss a signal to go outside.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Cassie's encounter with the bathroom rug happened just after she turned one. The previous mishap was two or three months earlier when she was around ten months...it shocked me because she had not had an accident for three or so months before that. It was a similar situation..she peed on a rug in a room she rarely goes into alone (formal dining room). I read something about dogs peeing in rarely used rooms because they don't consider it part of their den (where they don't go to bathroom if possible) and it was recommended that they be exposed to these rooms on a regular basis so they consider them part of den/house.

I was so commited to making sure she was "successful" in not having an accident, it is hard to say exactly when she became more or less house trained..It must have been six or seven months, but I know I stayed vigilant until she was a year old and then after the opportunistic bathroom rug incident, I returned to super vigilant mode!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have not found it all that hard to train any of mine. Kodi was pretty well trained by 5 or 6 months, (as in not having any mistakes) though I continued to supervise him and keep himont of used areas of the house for a LONG time after that, and to make sure he got outside regularly. He didn't start TELLING us he needed to go out until he was close to 2 years of age.

Pixel trained so fast that I felt like we almost didn't train her... it just happened. I honestly don't remember when she had her last accident, and she gained full freedom in the house pretty early. She had a LITTLE set-back when I was away for 2 1/2 weeks when she was 9 months old... I think it was more the fault of my husband than Pixel, though... She didn't have a single accident before I left or after I came back. 

Panda took longer, but she had two UTI's, each of which definitely set her back. She's almost 11 months old now, and hasn't had an accident in quite awhile, but I also still keep her under pretty tight supervision. She is allowed in the kitchen, my office or the bed room without me needing to worry about her. She is only allowed in other rooms if I KNOW she has recently potted, and I'm in the room with her.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

I like this thread! I am like Cassandra in my vigilance because I too read that this breed might be difficult to housebreak. Because of that, Mayzie is doing really well. She plays in an ex pen on the tile floor about 4 feet away from where I sit, and when she barks "that bark" at me, I take her out, and she immediately pees. The problem is that she doesn't even seem to notice that I am praising her. I suppose it's good that she's holding it in her ex pen and pees within seconds of going outside on the grass, but I do feel like it is me that is housebroken rather than her. If she needs to potty, she runs to a different part of the yard and goes there, and then runs to the the back door. 

One time I wasn't watching her as closely as I should while she was not in her ex pen, and she started to poop. I shouted "outside!!" and ran and grabbed her and put her outside on the grass. That did not bode well for me. I wanted to make it a really unpleasant experience, but it scared her a lot, and she ran away from me when I put her down. Our yard isn't fenced, and the little temporary fence we have to corral the dogs from running off wasn't set up because DH had mowed recently, and she ran to the undeveloped lot next door. It scared me to death. 

So I guess where we are is that I am well housebroken! But I will do this for 2 years if I have to because housebreaking is a non-negotiable for me. I think.


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

Chico is 14 weeks old and we have had him for one month. His breeder started him on pee pads so I used them to be consistent. The first day he came home and we set him down on the kitchen floor, he ran to the pad inside his expen and peed. I naively thought "wow, this is going to be easy" (lol). Then, for the next two weeks I went through a lot of Nature's Miracle, even though I took him outside every one to two hours but sometimes it was just unexpected and so fast. He was so small I couldn't tell that he was peeing. He never peed in his crate and after the first two nights, slept through the night. He loves his crate, thanks to his breeder. However, I discovered that he doesn't like to use a pee pad in his expen. He will use the pad if it is outside of the pen. When I put a pad outside of the pen during week three he started using it and has never had another accident. I continue to take him outside often. I agree with Karen that if you live in a harsh climate it makes sense to have an indoor option. A few days ago a bad storm blew through and I was relieved that Chico had the indoor option because, of course, he had to go during the storm. However, I don't want to continue with peed pads so I purchased a Ugodog. I haven't started the transition yet because I don't want to jinx his success on the pee pad. He is gated in the kitchen and doesn't have access to other rooms yet. I don't know when I can expand his space. My dining room and living room are an open floor plan to the kitchen. If I let him in that area, how will he find his pee pad? Should I just test him out and see what happens? I have rolled up the carpet in that room.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chasing Mayzie said:


> I like this thread! I am like Cassandra in my vigilance because I too read that this breed might be difficult to housebreak. Because of that, Mayzie is doing really well. She plays in an ex pen on the tile floor about 4 feet away from where I sit, and when she barks "that bark" at me, I take her out, and she immediately pees. The problem is that she doesn't even seem to notice that I am praising her. I suppose it's good that she's holding it in her ex pen and pees within seconds of going outside on the grass, but I do feel like it is me that is housebroken rather than her. If she needs to potty, she runs to a different part of the yard and goes there, and then runs to the the back door.
> 
> One time I wasn't watching her as closely as I should while she was not in her ex pen, and she started to poop. I shouted "outside!!" and ran and grabbed her and put her outside on the grass. That did not bode well for me. I wanted to make it a really unpleasant experience, but it scared her a lot, and she ran away from me when I put her down. Our yard isn't fenced, and the little temporary fence we have to corral the dogs from running off wasn't set up because DH had mowed recently, and she ran to the undeveloped lot next door. It scared me to death.
> 
> So I guess where we are is that I am well housebroken! But I will do this for 2 years if I have to because housebreaking is a non-negotiable for me. I think.


What people need to remember is that "potty training", for a very long time, is a matter of establishing habit. It's only MUCH later that the puppy makes the conscious decision to to in a certain place. Up until that point (WHENEVER that point is for each individual puppy) it's our responsibility to help them establish and maintain that habit. The more mistakes they have, the longer it takes to become habit. The less mistakes they have the faster it becomes habit.

Believe me, it is WELL worth the effort it takes... Especially with an animal you may well have living with you for the next 15-17 years!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Roz said:


> Chico is 14 weeks old and we have had him for one month. His breeder started him on pee pads so I used them to be consistent. The first day he came home and we set him down on the kitchen floor, he ran to the pad inside his expen and peed. I naively thought "wow, this is going to be easy" (lol). Then, for the next two weeks I went through a lot of Nature's Miracle, even though I took him outside every one to two hours but sometimes it was just unexpected and so fast. He was so small I couldn't tell that he was peeing. He never peed in his crate and after the first two nights, slept through the night. He loves his crate, thanks to his breeder. However, I discovered that he doesn't like to use a pee pad in his expen. He will use the pad if it is outside of the pen. When I put a pad outside of the pen during week three he started using it and has never had another accident. I continue to take him outside often. I agree with Karen that if you live in a harsh climate it makes sense to have an indoor option. A few days ago a bad storm blew through and I was relieved that Chico had the indoor option because, of course, he had to go during the storm. However, I don't want to continue with peed pads so I purchased a Ugodog. I haven't started the transition yet because I don't want to jinx his success on the pee pad. He is gated in the kitchen and doesn't have access to other rooms yet. I don't know when I can expand his space. My dining room and living room are an open floor plan to the kitchen. If I let him in that area, how will he find his pee pad? Should I just test him out and see what happens? I have rolled up the carpet in that room.


Someone else on the forum mentioned that they transitioned their puppy from pee pads to a UgoDog by placing a slightly used pee pad on top of the UgoDog, then, successively smaller pieces of pee pad as the puppy got used to the texture of the grate. If he were my puppy, I think that I would try that right beside his current pee pad, and see if he will use both.

Don't expand his territory too quickly. Your goal should be as close to errorless training as possible, so you should NOT "just see what happens".  instead, wait until you KNOW he has just potties, either on his Lee pad or outside, then take him into the new room and play with him there... Even scatter some kibble around on the floor and let him find it. Then take him back out of the room before he has a chance to make a mistake. Do this for a LONG time before allowing him access to that room for any length of time. Even then, you should supervise him, until you are SURE that he is finding his way back to his potty (or asking to go out) independently.

Kodi didn't have full access to the house until they were very close to a year old. Because of Panda's UTI set-back, it will be a little longer than that with her. She's doing great now, at almost 11 months, but I just don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I am a failure at UGoDog training but Loki is a champ at being housebroken. He came home from the breeder using pee pads but I started him on a UGoDog as soon as we got home. As a puppy he would consistently use the UGoDog, if he was out of the expen he would run in use it and continue to play. We also trained him to use the bell to go outside at the same time. Now at 5 months he will only use the UGoDog if I don't get up quickly enough when he barks in the morning (he still sleeps downstairs in his crate/expen) and occasionally during the day between times when the walkers come. However, if it is pouring and I try to get him to use the UGoDog he will have none of it. Luckily his preferred potty spot is 3 feet out the back door. If the weather is bad he just runs out and back. 

We just got back from 4 days at my mom's in Florida. She lives on the 7th floor so I was really worried. I got a UGoDog for mom, but I didn't need to. Loki figured out on his own to go sit by the balcony door if he needed to go out and would hold it until we went down in the elevator. We were also consistent in taking him out after he napped and 20 minutes after he ate. Not one mistake in 4 days. Needless to say I was relieved.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Barbara Levy said:


> I am a failure at UGoDog training but Loki is a champ at being housebroken. He came home from the breeder using pee pads but I started him on a UGoDog as soon as we got home. As a puppy he would consistently use the UGoDog, if he was out of the expen he would run in use it and continue to play. We also trained him to use the bell to go outside at the same time. Now at 5 months he will only use the UGoDog if I don't get up quickly enough when he barks in the morning (he still sleeps downstairs in his crate/expen) and occasionally during the day between times when the walkers come. However, if it is pouring and I try to get him to use the UGoDog he will have none of it. Luckily his preferred potty spot is 3 feet out the back door. If the weather is bad he just runs out and back.
> 
> We just got back from 4 days at my mom's in Florida. She lives on the 7th floor so I was really worried. I got a UGoDog for mom, but I didn't need to. Loki figured out on his own to go sit by the balcony door if he needed to go out and would hold it until we went down in the elevator. We were also consistent in taking him out after he napped and 20 minutes after he ate. Not one mistake in 4 days. Needless to say I was relieved.


That sounds like success to me!!!


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

Karen;
Thanks for the great advice, especially about how to acclimate him to the larger space. The directions on the Ugodog box were exactly what you described...use a pee pad on top and gradually shrink it's size. I like your idea of putting it next to the pee pad that he uses. I think I will wait a little longer before following your suggestion about acclimating him to the larger space. It is so easy to become impatient because the natural tendency is to want your puppy to be everywhere with you in the house but I know it's so important to get this right from the beginning.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Barbara Levy said:


> I am a failure at UGoDog training but Loki is a champ at being housebroken. He came home from the breeder using pee pads but I started him on a UGoDog as soon as we got home. As a puppy he would consistently use the UGoDog, if he was out of the expen he would run in use it and continue to play. We also trained him to use the bell to go outside at the same time. Now at 5 months he will only use the UGoDog if I don't get up quickly enough when he barks in the morning (he still sleeps downstairs in his crate/expen) and occasionally during the day between times when the walkers come. However, if it is pouring and I try to get him to use the UGoDog he will have none of it. Luckily his preferred potty spot is 3 feet out the back door. If the weather is bad he just runs out and back.
> 
> We just got back from 4 days at my mom's in Florida. She lives on the 7th floor so I was really worried. I got a UGoDog for mom, but I didn't need to. Loki figured out on his own to go sit by the balcony door if he needed to go out and would hold it until we went down in the elevator. We were also consistent in taking him out after he napped and 20 minutes after he ate. Not one mistake in 4 days. Needless to say I was relieved.


Wow, and he is only 5 months old! Now that is an encouraging story! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Barbara Levy said:


> I am a failure at UGoDog training but Loki is a champ at being housebroken. He came home from the breeder using pee pads but I started him on a UGoDog as soon as we got home. As a puppy he would consistently use the UGoDog, if he was out of the expen he would run in use it and continue to play. We also trained him to use the bell to go outside at the same time. Now at 5 months he will only use the UGoDog if I don't get up quickly enough when he barks in the morning (he still sleeps downstairs in his crate/expen) and occasionally during the day between times when the walkers come. However, if it is pouring and I try to get him to use the UGoDog he will have none of it. Luckily his preferred potty spot is 3 feet out the back door. If the weather is bad he just runs out and back.
> 
> We just got back from 4 days at my mom's in Florida. She lives on the 7th floor so I was really worried. I got a UGoDog for mom, but I didn't need to. Loki figured out on his own to go sit by the balcony door if he needed to go out and would hold it until we went down in the elevator. We were also consistent in taking him out after he napped and 20 minutes after he ate. Not one mistake in 4 days. Needless to say I was relieved.


As a follow-up, he is confined to the family room and kitchen when I am home unless he is being supervised. And, at my mom's we did the same thing - confined him to the tv room/kitchen.


----------

